# JUST GOT LEFORT 1 SURGERY! BEFORE AND AFTER PICS!!



## Rate_My_Face (Jul 24, 2022)

*MAXILLA WAS ADVANCED 4mm

AND MANDIBLE WAS ADVANCED 15mm

Tell me what you think. I am not satisfied with the result. It looks odd to me and "monkey-like" at times, from some angles. 
I was going for a Justin Bieber tier side profile, with a flatter occlusal plane, a more normal looking nose.

WHAT WENT WRONG? WHAT DO YOU THINK? Someone give some advice *



_*BEFORE AND AFTER: 2 weeks post op*_



View attachment 1793555


View attachment 1793556





BEFORE



View attachment 1793558



AFTER







View attachment 1793557





View attachment 1793562


----------



## Curry Suicide (Jul 24, 2022)

Looks like shit


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 24, 2022)

Mogs me.


----------



## incel194012940 (Jul 24, 2022)

What is the state of this site when actual surgery advice is ignored for a front page full of race bait and NT theory? 

It’s a big improvement, mirin.

It looks monkey like because some parts of the upper face weren’t projected forward in relation to the jaw. Cheapest (and effective) way to solve would be filler


----------



## incel194012940 (Jul 24, 2022)

@AscendingHero @Gargantuan @Lorsss @PapiMew @Alexanderr 

Move to looksmaxxing section


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Jul 24, 2022)

It’s legit a great result tho


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Jul 24, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> What is the state of this site when actual surgery advice is ignored for a front page full of race bait and NT theory?
> 
> It’s a big improvement, mirin.
> 
> It looks monkey like because some parts of the upper face weren’t projected forward in relation to the jaw. Cheapest (and effective) way to solve would be filler


His results mog most jaw surgery folk

There is clear advancement. At the same time he wasn’t so recessed before, but it’s better than 90% of jaw surgery results


----------



## Moggie (Jul 24, 2022)

your hyoid looks raised in the after aswell, mirin


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Jul 24, 2022)

much better, it just looks monkey in 3/4 cause ur zygos are still recessed, a good zygo implant would ascend u hard


----------



## highT (Jul 24, 2022)

Looks awesome bro congrats.


----------



## MrRubiks (Jul 25, 2022)

Very good improvement! Congrats!


----------



## sebsyx (Jul 25, 2022)

nice results bro


----------



## Deleted member 18694 (Jul 25, 2022)

Curry Suicide said:


> Looks like shit



You need to calm down.


----------



## Deleted member 18694 (Jul 25, 2022)

Great stuff it also changed the shape of your nose in a good way since ski slope is ideal for men as well.


----------



## cutie (Jul 25, 2022)

Looks good 👍


----------



## Bonesbonesbonesbone (Jul 25, 2022)

miring good results damn ur looks potential is legit millimetres away


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Jul 25, 2022)

Make sure to keep good tongue posture and body posture or else you'll relapse like all those niggers, also good results nothing uncanny. Just get a hair transplant and gymmaxx, you ascended


----------



## subhuman to mtn (Jul 25, 2022)

Rate_My_Face said:


> *MAXILLA WAS ADVANCED 4mm
> 
> AND MANDIBLE WAS ADVANCED 15mm
> 
> ...


Great job and good result bro. You should be happy with it and well done for actually hard maxing


----------



## TheHandcel (Jul 25, 2022)

Happy for you. Shave that beard though !


----------



## johneffen (Jul 25, 2022)

imo fits ur pheno and doesnt look monkey


----------



## cutie (Jul 25, 2022)

Curry Suicide said:


> Looks like shit


Curry hating on another curry for ascending. Leave this site already you are useless


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jul 25, 2022)

you need the zygos, urgently


----------



## dakchuh (Jul 25, 2022)

you look chimpmaxxed because no zygos. great result by looking at jaws alone though.


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Jul 25, 2022)

cutie said:


> Curry hating on another curry for ascending. Leave this site already you are useless


Ignore that guy and put him in ignore list

Why?

Because he's a 30 yo khhv nigger and still jobless and living with parents as a burden. Never interact with people like him, literally a waste of a human


----------



## buflek (Jul 25, 2022)

Curry Suicide said:


> Looks like shit


fuck off retard it looks good


----------



## BigBoletus (Jul 25, 2022)

looks much better. Don't worry tbh. the jaw isn't "too long" now, but it somehow appears so in relation to your short ramus. Maybe fillers for gonions next? or jaw angle implants .


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Jul 25, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> What is the state of this site when actual surgery advice is ignored for a front page full of race bait and NT theory?
> 
> It’s a big improvement, mirin.
> 
> It looks monkey like because some parts of the upper face weren’t projected forward in relation to the jaw. Cheapest (and effective) way to solve would be filler


what part should be projected in your opinion


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 26, 2022)

Moggie said:


> your hyoid looks raised in the after aswell, mirin


It's due to the mandibular advancement.


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 26, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> It looks monkey like because some parts of the upper face weren’t projected forward in relation to the jaw.


No, it looks monkey because of the nature of his soft tissue.


----------



## incel194012940 (Jul 26, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> No, it looks monkey because of the nature of his soft tissue.


what about his soft tissue exactly?


----------



## Prinz Eugen (Jul 26, 2022)

WannaBeA6 said:


> you need the zygos, urgently



implants, bonesmashing? I have the same lack of zygos tbh


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 26, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> what about his soft tissue exactly?


His philtrum is convex not concave, I think this is due to soft tissue morphology, cuz I've noticed this mostly on ethnics.


----------



## incel194012940 (Jul 26, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> His philtrum is convex not concave, I think this is due to soft tissue morphology, cuz I've noticed this mostly on ethnics.


It’s a very minor flaw that he could get a premaxillary implant for


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 26, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> It’s a very minor flaw that he could get a premaxillary implant for


How would that fix it?


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Jul 26, 2022)

i thought lefort was only for maxilla?


----------



## incel194012940 (Jul 26, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> How would that fix it?


By going here




View attachment 81AEEC97-74F5-4F89-8BEA-49D53FE7F6AF.webp


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 26, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> By going here
> View attachment 1796200
> View attachment 1796201


Yeah but that would achieve the complete opposite of what he would need lol.


----------



## incel194012940 (Jul 26, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> Yeah but that would achieve the complete opposite of what he would need lol.


there’s nothing wrong with his philtrum 
maybe the base of his nose is worth 0.25 psl 

it’s just in a projected position relative to the chin


----------



## chemosh (Jul 26, 2022)

Rate_My_Face said:


> *MAXILLA WAS ADVANCED 4mm
> 
> AND MANDIBLE WAS ADVANCED 15mm
> 
> ...


Send your surgery plan my broski


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Jul 26, 2022)

Impressive


----------



## Umbra (Jul 26, 2022)

Curry Suicide said:


> Looks like shit


Mogs you from the moon all the way to your home inside of new delhi sewer tunnels 

Reminder: this is how you look like:








It's so fun bullying street shitters like you


----------



## Cope (Jul 29, 2022)

You do look better.

Who did you visit and how much did it cost?


----------



## HerpDerpson (Jul 29, 2022)

Umbra said:


> It's so fun bullying street shitters like you


He's murrican though.


----------



## Umbra (Jul 29, 2022)

HerpDerpson said:


> He's murrican though.


Either way, over for him

He's curry looking, maybe he grew up in usa or moved there


----------



## HerpDerpson (Jul 29, 2022)

Umbra said:


> Either way, over for him
> 
> He's curry looking, maybe he grew up in usa or lived there


He's an ethnic Indian, American born. It's a problem for him because he couldn't even geomaxx to India due to not knowing the language.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Jul 30, 2022)

Great result OP




Curry Suicide said:


> Looks like shit


fuck off ugly curry


----------



## LMSMaxxer (Jul 30, 2022)

You ascended to Normie range


----------



## fruitgunpop (Jul 30, 2022)

Looks good but your upper maxilla and cheekbones are still recessed
What u need next is this

Before 





After





To augment your upper maxilla


----------



## 5ft1 (Jul 30, 2022)

You could be HTN with better hairline (not accounting for ethnic failo)


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (Jul 30, 2022)

Wow what an insane result, from invisible NPC to invisible NPC


----------



## fras (Jul 30, 2022)

You need a pheno transplant.


----------



## wollet2 (Jul 30, 2022)

fruitgunpop said:


> Looks good but your upper maxilla and cheekbones are still recessed
> What u need next is this
> 
> Before
> ...


this fucking guy.... 

paid some 15k that he slaved to earn to look like a horse and shittier. maybe its the haircut and different angle

still 0 positive difference jfl

i actually caged at this idiot


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jul 30, 2022)

Next is hairline lowering. Good result though.
How is this in BOTB?


----------



## HerpDerpson (Jul 30, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> Next is hairline lowering. Good result though.
> How is this in BOTB?


He already got a transplant.


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jul 30, 2022)

HerpDerpson said:


> He already got a transplant.


Then he needs a new hairstyle.


----------



## SteveRogers (Jul 30, 2022)

Looks good to me, now for HT + fin + test + AI + IGF-1


----------



## Patient A (Oct 29, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> You could be HTN with better hairline (not accounting for ethnic failo)


Thread images are broken

Oops! We ran into some problems.​You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 29, 2022)

Patient A said:


> Thread images are broken
> 
> Oops! We ran into some problems.​You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.


----------



## Amexmaxx (Oct 29, 2022)

I cant see results


----------



## Zenturio (Oct 29, 2022)

Thread images are broken
Oops! We ran into some problems.​You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.


----------



## Whatashame (Nov 29, 2022)

Rate_My_Face said:


> *MAXILLA WAS ADVANCED 4mm
> 
> AND MANDIBLE WAS ADVANCED 15mm
> 
> ...


best of the best post where you cannot even see the images..


----------



## LowTrust (Nov 29, 2022)

fucking embarrassment of a site tbh


Patient A said:


> Thread images are broken
> 
> Oops! We ran into some problems.​You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.





Amexmaxx said:


> I cant see results





Zenturio said:


> Thread images are broken
> Oops! We ran into some problems.​You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.





Whatashame said:


> best of the best post where you cannot even see the images..


----------



## Whatashame (Nov 29, 2022)

LowTrust said:


> fucking embarrassment of a site tbh


the answer of the mods:

Your recent report has been resolved: Post in thread 'JUST GOT LEFORT 1 SURGERY! BEFORE AND AFTER PICS!!' - pictures work, you have to click on the blue links
26 minutes ago


----------



## Rate_My_Face (Nov 29, 2022)

Whatashame said:


> the answer of the mods:
> 
> Your recent report has been resolved: Post in thread 'JUST GOT LEFORT 1 SURGERY! BEFORE AND AFTER PICS!!' - pictures work, you have to click on the blue links
> 26 minutes ago


bro this is so fucking wild

dudes messaging mods to see pictures of my surgery.. how the fuck can I remove them? I hope they dont work 

go look at someones else results


----------



## Whatashame (Nov 29, 2022)

Rate_My_Face said:


> bro this is so fucking wild
> 
> dudes messaging mods to see pictures of my surgery.. how the fuck can I remove them? I hope they dont work
> 
> go look at someones else results


its not everyone who is used as a rat lab to test cirurgies, and if you are still here in the forum it means it didnt make any differnece


----------



## Rate_My_Face (Nov 29, 2022)

Whatashame said:


> its not everyone who is used as a rat lab to test cirurgies, and if you are still here in the forum it means it didnt make any differnece


what the fuck are you talking about, you fucking troglodyte? 

show your face, you stupid scumbag son of a bitch? you are a whores son. I wish you nothing but pure misery in this life, which most likely is already the case.

you depressed, autistic, worthless NEET.


----------

